
Ask HN: Is it a good idea to start machine learning consulting firm? - viswanath660
I would like to solve machine learning problems for businesses. Is it worth to open a consulting firm with this business?
======
estsauver
I'd look at [https://jacquesmattheij.com/be-
consultant/](https://jacquesmattheij.com/be-consultant/) for advice.

